# F1 stage 3-4 clutches?



## Action041 (May 11, 2010)

I'm in the market for a stage 3 clutch for a DD. Anyone using or have an opinion on the F1 stage 3-4 clutch kits. Looking for the good and the ugly on this clutch. Thanks.


----------

